# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  A mountain not far from my home

## kuching

Tropical rainforest:






Beautiful tree:






Unidentified species - A





Unidentified species - B




Unidentified species - C

----------


## kuching

Jewel orchid







Mushroom





Parasitic plant?





Another parasitic plant?

----------


## kuching

_Begonia_ sp.





Fruits of a species of palm:





Forgot what are those fruits....





Unidentified species - D






Unknown fruits.

----------


## kuching

A rare species of _Ficus_ sp. (fig):




The under leaf has a tiny black spot (_Ficus_  sp.)







Pitcher plant, _Nepenthes fusca_





Pitcher plant, _Nepenthes fusca_




Pitcher plant, _Nepenthes fusca_

----------


## kuching

Last photo:

----------

